# How many zeros in a billion



## blacklab (Jun 5, 2008)

*How many zeros in a billion?*
*This is too true to be funny.**
**
The next time you hear a politician use the**
word 'billion' in a casual manner, think about**
whether you want the 'politicians' spending**
YOUR tax money.* *
A billion is a difficult number to comprehend,
but one advertising agency did a good job of**
putting that figure into some perspective in**
one of it's releases.* 
*
**
A.* *A billion seconds ago it was 1959.**
**
B.* *A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive.**
**
C.* *A billion hours ago our ancestors were**
living in the Stone Age.**
**
D.* *A billion days ago no-one walked on the earth on two feet.**
**
E. **A billion dollars ago was only **8 hours and**20 minutes, **at the rate our government* *is spending it.**While this thought is still fresh in our brain...* *let's take a look at New Orleans ...* *It's amazing what you can learn with some simple division.* *
Louisiana Senator,* *Mary Landrieu (D) **is presently asking**Congress**for **250** BILLION DOLLARS* *to rebuild New Orleans . Interesting number...* *what does it mean?**
**
A.* *Well... if you are one of the 484,674 residents of New Orleans **(every man, woman, and child) **you**each** get **$516,528.**
**
B.* *Or... if you have one of the 188,251 homes in 
New Orleans , your home gets** $1,329,787.**
**
C.* *Or... if you are a family of four...* *your family**gets **$2,066,012.**
Washington, D.**C**< **HELLO!**>* *Are all your calculators broken??* *
Accounts Receivable Tax**
Building Permit Tax**
CDL License Tax**
Cigarette Tax**
Corporate Income Tax**
Dog License Tax**
Federal Income Tax < BR>Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA) 
Fishing License Tax 
Food License Tax 
Fuel Permit Tax 
Gasoline Tax 
Hunting Lic en se Tax 
Inheritance Tax 
Inventory Tax 
IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax) 
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax) 
Liquor Tax 
Luxury Tax 
Marriage License Tax 
Medicare Tax 
Property Tax 
Real Estate Tax 
Service charge taxes 
Social Security Tax 
Road Usage Tax (Truckers) 
Sales Taxes 
Recreational Vehicle Tax
School Tax 
State Income Tax 
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA) 
Telephone Federal Excise Tax 
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax 
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Tax 
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax
Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax Telephone State and Local Tax 
Telephone Usage Charge**Tax < B>Utility Tax 
Vehicle License Registration Tax 
Vehicle Sales Tax 
Watercraft Registration Tax 
Well Permit Tax 
Workers Compensation Tax **
**
STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?* *
Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago...
and our nation was the most prosperous in the world.* *
We had absolutely no national debt... **We had the largest middle class in the world... **and Mom stayed home to raise the kids**. **

What happened?* *Can you spell 'politicians!' **
**
And I still have to **press '1' **for English.**

I hope this goes around **the**U**S**A **at least 100 times**
**
What the heck happened????*


----------



## jtribout (Jun 5, 2008)

Amen Brother!!!!!!


----------



## q3131a (Jun 5, 2008)

And this year the fed.gov will spend 3 trillion. 

Just wait and see how much we spend when we have the Dems in control of congress and the white house.


----------



## john dice (Jun 5, 2008)

nevermind don't feel like getting in politics debate. agree to disagree (and thank god I live in a Nation where I can do that).


----------

